# Got Muscles



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I am just so proud of my boy  We've been doing some good flirt pole sessions and his muscles are really starting to pop. What do you guys think?


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh la la. Look at him!  Getting ripped. (":


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He makes me so proud. He's come a long long way. He was so tiny and skinny when we rescued him from his first owner.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i think he's a good looking doggie


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*Ripped*

Hey kg420
Nothing like seeing your dog mature and grow strong.We all love that about the Bullys.
Looking good.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks guys he makes me so proud


----------



## purple93lowrider (Mar 25, 2008)

he's looking really good keep up the good work


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks  I can't wait to see what he'll look like next year


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

He's starting to look good! Nice to him mature I love the action shots


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

looking good... Dosia is chiseled!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

This one is my favorite


kg420 said:


>


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

He's turning into quite the sexy lil man  Careful I may need to come and take him  JK but he's looking awesome I hope Kratos turns out half as good Yuna is starting to come into her muscles one of these days I'll take some good pics of her muscles


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> He's starting to look good! Nice to him mature I love the action shots


Thanks Lisa I've been trying to whip his butt into shape lol 


Cujo's Mom said:


> looking good... Dosia is chiseled!


Thanks  can you say beefcake 


aimee235 said:


> This one is my favorite
> 
> 
> kg420 said:
> ...


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

i really like the first picture it really shows off his shoulder muscles and the expression is priceless-also try alot of tug-o-war it really gets the chest muscles to pop-oh and run him about 3 miles a day will make those back legs look like he is smuggling hams


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

You already know I like your tree creeper; Dosia, tree climbing dogs leave the ****/bobcat no where to go. He has the potential to be an unsurpassed athlete, Im a lil' po dunk like that though, I like dogs with outstanding personality, endless drive, and yes that same athletic ability, anything I can hunt with. Good Stuff!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh wow Krystal he is lookin sharp, his shoulder muscles are defining nicely, He is a good looking boy , keep up the great work


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

He doesnt look so much like a puppy anymore.

Are you like me?

Do you always imagine your dogs being sweet little pups and being shocked when you see their photos, or am I the only one? The great weather and flirt sessions are really showing their results. I love the spring!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

rednose_momma said:


> i really like the first picture it really shows off his shoulder muscles and the expression is priceless-also try alot of tug-o-war it really gets the chest muscles to pop-oh and run him about 3 miles a day will make those back legs look like he is smuggling hams


 Thanks. Tug of war with Dosia is not happening for me he's too big now lol. He just drags me across the yard and I always hurt my hands lol. He loves his spring pole though 


Firehazard said:


> You already know I like your tree creeper; Dosia, tree climbing dogs leave the ****/bobcat no where to go. He has the potential to be an unsurpassed athlete, Im a lil' po dunk like that though, I like dogs with outstanding personality, endless drive, and yes that same athletic ability, anything I can hunt with. Good Stuff!


Thank you so much.  He is a great boy I wanna do some weight pull and dock jumping with him he would just love it  He has so much drive and is willing to please it would be a shame not to.


apbtmom76 said:


> Oh wow Krystal he is lookin sharp, his shoulder muscles are defining nicely, He is a good looking boy , keep up the great work


Thanks Tye he's makin me so proud 


NinaThePitbull said:


> He doesnt look so much like a puppy anymore.
> 
> Are you like me?
> 
> Do you always imagine your dogs being sweet little pups and being shocked when you see their photos, or am I the only one? The great weather and flirt sessions are really showing their results. I love the spring!


LOL yea I always think what happened to my tiny puppy


----------



## Mrskocurek (Apr 8, 2010)

*he looks awesome*

he is a good looking dog i love his coloring


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks he's the first seal dog I've ever had it's such a cool color. He can look blue in certain lights too


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh he should make you proud and go for the dock diving, if Orion didn't have a bad knee I sooo wanted to that with him as awell as weightpull. Would love to see Dosia excel in that


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks I'm really hoping he will do good at it


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

He is starting to get them muscles. gotta love a dog with some muscle


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Matt he's really doing good


----------

